# help on a glowy look for an nc44?...



## PrettyInPink101 (Jan 27, 2008)

well idk how 2 explain this.. but u know how asian girls can pull off thatr glowy skin look and it looks like their cheeks are barely flushed and just a little bit of eyeliner( idk if thats what they do but thats what it looks like) and it just looks naturally pretty and fresh and their skin looks very soft and illuminated , but not shiny ...WELLLLLLL im an nc44, so i know i cant pull off the pale illuminated looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BUT ...can someone post a tutorial of a look for darker tones that makes ur skin look just naturally glowy with barely any makeup at all? almost a "doll" kinda look? because everytime i find a natural face tutorial for darker skintones, its always a bronzy gold sheen look, and i dont want that :/ so im kinda lost.... and a tutorial would help so so soooo much ... 

and the reason im asking for a barely there look, is bc some days u dont feel like doing a big dramatic eye, but u still want ppl 2 think, wow, shes pretty lol u know?


----------



## YesicaElana (Jan 27, 2008)

First, I'd suggest using MAC Hyper Real foundation in NW700 to get a warmer natural glow...NC won't give you the same warmth as NW. Get a nice higlight or bronzing powder to highlight the areas of your face where the light naturally hits your face. On the eyes use, lightly brush Orange eyeshadow across the lid up to just under the brow and highlight underneath the brow and the lid with Juiced Eyeshadow, with a little extra Juiced on the inner tear duct, then add mascara. Sweep a little Ambering Rose blush on the cheeks and you're good to go. I don't have a camera to guide you step by step, but its pretty simple, I hope.


----------



## Killacurves (Mar 26, 2011)

when I see the words "glowy" an "illuminiscent" the word "dewy" come to mind for me... so I hopefully I'm understanding what you mean :-D if not sorry but try this too sometime and I hope you like it just as well....

  	I'm a NC44 skintone I use a NC42 concealer (is great for under lids bc it gives a great highlighting effect!!)

  	I Start out with a clean face! I use a good store bought or homemade exfoliator (for my skin type)

  	then A good toner a good one is Olay refreshing toner (all skin types)

  	Then A good moisturizer I like cetaphils or cliniques

  	let your skin soak up the moisturizer for at least five mins before make up application

  	Then apply concealer to your wrist (warm up) best results then apply where needed

  	at this point you have a couple of options
  	a) to apply your foundation and apply illuminator afterwards

  	or

  	b) mix your foundation with a small amount of illuninator

  	with choice a you have more control over the illumination, with b you don't.. I prefer choice a but have seen choice b done and when it is done correctly your face will look absolutley gorgeous and flawless!!!

  	assuming you chose a begin to use the illuminator very subtley a little goes a long way!!!

  	I use it above my blushing zone to highlight my cheeks,above my top lip, and around the outer corners of my eye area not to close and verrrry subtle (almost as if your afraid to touch) where ever you apply illuminator the keywords here are subtlty and blend! Blend! BLEND!! girl :-D
  	done correctly your skin appears healthy, not made up

  	you'll know you mastered it when  you get compliments on how gorgeous your skin is and people mostly guys are shocked when they learn it's make up!

  	If you have oily skin keep (rice paper (suprisingly removes only oil, and no make- up) on hand or loose mineral powder

  	make up looks to try with a dewy face is light and airy as the main focus will be on your skin
  	I like nude lips the best if I do opt for color its not that far from the nude family or like a peachy nude bronzy nude etc. eye make up stay in the bronzy or peachy as well application super light often times I will do two mascara applications and fill in my lids with a thick long lasting preferably water proof pencil to make them appear thicker done correctly it (top lids) will not appear to be lined

  	HTH!!!


----------



## macbeautyyadix (Feb 16, 2014)

As someone who likes a lightweight, natural, and glowy face, I absolutely love the mineralize moisture foundation, with studio finish concealer for the blemishes the foundation didn't cover and to finish it off, mineralize skinfinish powder.. It's the perfect face that looks exactly like your own skin! And gives u a beautiful glow with looking like an oil slick!


----------



## macbeautyyadix (Feb 16, 2014)

Without ** haha!


----------

